# Fender twin reverb



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Fender twin reverb that is virtually new. I bought it about 40 years ago and lost 2 fingers the day after I got it home. It has been plugged in for about 2 g
hours and doesn't have a scratch on it. I put it in a closwet and it's been moved once. A friend wants to buy it at a fair price and I have no idea what it's worth. Can the 2 cool musicians give me an idea of its value?


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

douglasgilbert said:


> I have a Fender twin reverb that is virtually new. I bought it about 40 years ago and lost 2 fingers the day after I got it home. It has been plugged in for about 2 g
> hours and doesn't have a scratch on it. I put it in a closwet and it's been moved once. A friend wants to buy it at a fair price and I have no idea what it's worth. Can the 2 cool musicians give me an idea of its value?


I'll buy it .. 

PM me ..

*MB*


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I just PM'd you â€¦

*MB*


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

You should check eBay to get some comparable sales. That's a very popular amp, so there should be a few on there to give you an idea of the price. Also check out Guitar Center's website as they list their used/vintage gear. You should be able to find some Twins on there. You mentioned it was roughly 40 years old, so it's an early 70's model?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

You are talking about an early 1970's silverface twin reverb that's in mint condition. I own a 1967 silverface that is being custom modifified as I type this. Harmonica players absolutely love these amps, guitar players would much rather have a old pre 1966 black face twin reverb.

You could likely sell it for $1,000 to $1300, maybe a little more. Sell it for $900 quick


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

surfspeck said:


> You are talking about an early 1970's silverface twin reverb that's in mint condition. I own a 1967 silverface that is being custom modifified as I type this. Harmonica players absolutely love these amps, guitar players would much rather have a old pre 1966 black face twin reverb.
> 
> You could likely sell it for $1,000 to $1300, maybe a little more. Sell it for $900 quick


1000.00 if it's pretty clean.Not a good harp amp,i play the Mississippi Saxamaphone (harmonica) i play through a Sonny Jr 410 and also a few Meteors.


----------

